# hardware value for pixel per inch



## jotawski (Mar 22, 2010)

hi sirs,

i face a big problem for weeks now.  i just want to know the valus of dot or pixel per inch of my graphics display card by some x utilities but i very new to this realm, X window programming.

would any helps or hints be appreciated and sorry for my broken english.

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## phoenix (Mar 23, 2010)

Video cards have no concept of dpi.

Video displays do.

Thus, you need to find out the dpi of your monitor (number of vertical pixels / height of monitor in inches -- if the manual doesn't specify a value).  Then configure your video card to use that value (via xorg.conf).


----------



## jotawski (Mar 23, 2010)

many thanks indeed for your times.  i look for related informations in /usr/local/include/*.h and find bit per inch in Xlib.h instead.

you are quite right.  my memories on this thing are very old.

please mark this thread as solved too.

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## jotawski (Mar 23, 2010)

i also found one value informations from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7485, it said some words about dpi too.

many thanks indeed.

best regards,
jotawski


----------

